# What is Dutch Process Cocoa?



## sherin65 (Oct 25, 2006)

What is it and can it be substituted/exchanged with unsweetened cocoa powder?


Sher


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2006)

Dutched cocoa has been processed to neutralize the natural acids found in chocolate.

Subbing is tricky -- what are you making?

It cannot be subbed for unsweetened cocoa powder in a baked good which only calls for baking _soda_ and doesn't have any other acid ingredient in it.  Then you won't have acid to react to the baking soda and make the baked good rise.


----------



## sherin65 (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not much of a baker but this is what I'm making.  In this month's WW magazine there are some holiday recipes.  The two I plan to make are "Peppermint-Fudge Truffles" and "Chocolate-Hazelnut Meringues".  The Truffles call for unsweetened cocoa powder, powdered sugar, cream cheese and peppermint extract.  The Meringues call for hazelnuts, sugar, Dutch Process cocoal powder, egg whites, and cream of tartar.

I was hoping not to have to buy two kinds of cocoa powder.  Do you think I can use unsweetened cocoa powder in the meringues instead of the Dutch process kind?


Sher


----------



## jennyema (Oct 26, 2006)

Is that all that goes into the Meringues ?  

Generally when a recipe specifically calls for dutch processed cocoa, it does so for a reason -- a chemical reason.

But I think perhaps a very experienced baker should answer this.


----------



## sherin65 (Oct 26, 2006)

> Is that all that goes into the Meringues ?


 
Yes, that's everything.


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2006)

Sherin, go ahead and use your cocoa. In that recipe I doubt it will make any difference. I suspect the recipe you are working with was originally from a particular cocoa brand and that is why there is a specification. I can't see how using dutched cocoa would make a difference in meringues.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 26, 2006)

I found this:  "Acids like lemon juice or cream of tartar are added to change the pH level of the egg foam, which stabilizes it.  *Too much acid will prevent the coagulation of the proteins during baking and alter the taste of the meringue, so measure accurately. "*

I knew that you needed some acid to prevent the meringue from weeping -- that's the cream of tartar.

I didn't know what adding too much acid might do.  

If you don't use deacidified (dutched) cocoa, you run the risk of the above, but I'm with Alix -- I'd use it and see.


----------



## philso (Dec 5, 2006)

you could just up the cream of tartar  by 1/8 teaspoon or so, but i don't think you need to worry about it in this recipe.


----------

